# Looking for a good East African Cookbook



## jesse1211 (Jun 26, 2009)

So I've fallen in love with dorowot, injera, and peanut stew and haven't been able to find a good Ethiopian/Somalian/Eritrean cookbook ANYWHERE. I've found more general African cookbooks, but those focus more on North and West Africa. I learned how to cook dorowot from a recipe in _The World of Jewish Cooking_ and was pleased with the result, but I really want to learn more about Eastern African cuisine. Any recommendations people have will be VERY much appreciated.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This area of cuisine is rather under-represented in most places. We recently found a Sudanese restaurant in our city but haven't tried it yet. Kuoldits for anyone in the SLC area. It's out on 1895 South Redwood Road. 

I expect we will probably see a surge of cookbooks in a few years as the refugees start up their own businesses and public awareness picks up. In my cookbook collection, the only one that comes to mind for this area is Jeff Smith's The Frugal Gourmet on Our Immigrant Ancestors. And that's not very deep into the cuisine. That's out of print but readily available quite cheaply online through used book dealers.

In the mean time, look for books/pamphlets in African grocers assuming you have some in your area. I can think of a couple in my town (again mostly on Redwood Road) but I've not gone in to them in a few years.


----------

